# Eastern Poland



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's finish with Kielce with the Kielce city museum.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

rychlik, are the outdoor sculptures in 121 permanent? - intriguing.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

They are not. It was a display a couple years ago. That square has also been renovated.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

One more just outside Kielce (Checiny Catle).

[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Today is September 1. On September 1, 1939, the city of *Wielun* was bombed by the German Luftwaffe in the first action of World War II. German bombers destroyed most of the town centre, including a clearly marked hospital and the historic Gothic church, and killed nearly 1,300 civilians. No Polish military units were present in the town at that time.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, let's jump to *Bialystok*.
Population: 370,000










This is the largest city in north eastern Poland and the capital of the Podlaskie Voivodeship. It has historically attracted migrants from elsewhere in Poland and beyond, particularly from Central and Eastern Europe. This is facilitated by the fact that the nearby border with Belarus is also the eastern border of the European Union, as well as the Schengen Area. The city charter dates back to 1692, but settlement activity in the area dates back to the 14th century.


A few beauty shots to introduce the city.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsta/4930767301/] Bialystok at dusk by nothing on my mind, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsta/5019801572/] Light Breeze by nothing on my mind, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsta/5019801306/] Cerkiew by nothing on my mind, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsta/5019795814/] Branicki Palace by nothing on my mind, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Lapeno (Jun 6, 2011)

Gro zdjęć jest naprawdę świetnych.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Main station.




























Before and after. Someone should be put to death.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

A lot of hard work went into this one.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

And Branicki Palace in Bialystok. Destroyed by fire in WW2, it's now- wait for it- a Medical University.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cezaryborysiuk/3800898399/] Branicki Palace by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/eastern_traveller/5917624241/] Branickich Palace at night by Eastern Traveller, on Flickr[/URL]










[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cezaryborysiuk/3936797600/] Branicki Palace (Color) by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wiesia/5462149198/]  The Branicki Palace- detail by WIESIA, on Flickr[/URL]
































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316054&page=106


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This palace has been restored recently.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin*









Population of 350,392 (June 2009)

Lublin is also the largest Polish city east of the Wisla river. Lublin, by some tourists called "little Krakow", has historic architecture and a unique ambiance, especially in the Old Town. Catering to students, who account for 35% of the population, the city offers a vibrant music and nightclub scene Lublin has many theatres, philharmonic orchestras and museums. Old buildings, even ruins, creates magic and unique atmosphere of the city. Lublin’s Old Town has cobbled streets and traditional architecture.


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250043639/] Lublin 2011---0115 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249676103/] Lublin 2011---0013 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250534744/] Lublin 2011---0106 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250529768/] Lublin 2011---0105 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL][url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250525540/] Lublin 2011---0104 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250523602/] Lublin 2011---0093 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250520660/] Lublin 2011---0092 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249985295/] Lublin 2011---0101 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249980601/] Lublin 2011---0100 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250508048/] Lublin 2011---0099 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249975405/] Lublin 2011---0098 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249971883/] Lublin 2011---0097 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249964307/] Lublin 2011---0095 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249958825/] Lublin 2011---0091 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249956675/] Lublin 2011---0084 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250470968/] Lublin 2011---0082 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249939081/] Lublin 2011---0087 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250458124/] Lublin 2011---0074 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250454146/] Lublin 2011---0079 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250447340/] Lublin 2011---0077 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250425448/] Lublin 2011---0069 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250422878/] Lublin 2011---0068 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250419922/] Lublin 2011---0067 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^
Wow, "little Krakow" is right! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates.....:cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Lublin was not very damaged in WW2 and has retained it's old charm.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

More from Lublin.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250417524/] Lublin 2011---0071 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250414424/] Lublin 2011---0073 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250412778/] Lublin 2011---0072 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250410224/] Lublin 2011---0066 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250402838/] Lublin 2011---0064 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250394984/] Lublin 2011---0061 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249862529/] Lublin 2011---0060 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250388434/] Lublin 2011---0053 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250386600/] Lublin 2011---0054 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249854017/] Lublin 2011---0058 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250380214/] Lublin 2011---0057 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249843673/] Lublin 2011---0051 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249841495/] Lublin 2011---0052 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250366936/] Lublin 2011---0050 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250350498/] Lublin 2011---0046 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249832389/] Lublin 2011---0049 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249804949/] Lublin 2011---0042 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249801185/] Lublin 2011---0041 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249786679/] Lublin 2011---0037 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250314188/] Lublin 2011---0036 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249782125/] Lublin 2011---0035 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250308704/] Lublin 2011---0034 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250300212/] Lublin 2011---0032 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

great job rychlik...and nice to see you back


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

You know me, I always return


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

lovely pics, very pretty and clean


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249763977/] Lublin 2011---0030 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250284124/] Lublin 2011---0028 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249749251/] Lublin 2011---0026 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6249744743/] Lublin 2011---0025 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250272188/] Lublin 2011---0024 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/6250269204/] Lublin 2011---0023 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637883&highlight=biecz&page=6


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice - were you actually in Biecz, always wanted to visit. It would be great if they rebuilt the historic walls.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/3826058618/] biecz-1-7 by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/3826060272/] biecz-1-9 by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/3826061040/] biecz-1-10 by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/3825270859/] biecz-1-27 by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/3825271497/] biecz-1-28 by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/3825272797/] biecz-1-30 by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/3825264677/] biecz-1-17 by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/3825256603/] biecz-1-5 by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

great pic :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I try and pick some of the best.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

South eastern Poland.


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/waciobird/1428732721/] IMG_6717 by waciobird, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/waciobird/1277331036/] Solina by waciobird, on Flickr[/URL]


Swietonowia
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/waciobird/4915940103/] IMG_9880 by waciobird, on Flickr[/URL]

Close to Ukrainian border.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/waciobird/2033869675/] IMG_4927 by waciobird, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/waciobird/1506877607/] img_7022 by waciobird, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Rzeszow, Poland
*









A city in southeastern Poland with a population of 179,455 (metro 740,000) in 2010. 
In the 5th century, first Slavs appeared in the area, which is confirmed by numerous archeological findings. Most probably, Rzeszów was then inhabited by the Vistulans.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431371691/] Town Hall, Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431980802/] Rynek, Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431373981/] Rynek, Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrtaff/3625786039/] in rynek by jrtaff, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/maciekhau/3612077622/] Rzeszów - rynek by maciekhau, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/feradz/5989596389/] Rzeszow - Ulica 3 Maja [Explored] by feradz, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/feradz/5910327826/] Church in Rzeszow by feradz, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/maba18/2854774130/] bmx rzeszów fly by ma_ba, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2938694356/] RZESZOW by basouille, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/galeria_fotografii_miasta_rzeszowa/5201365412/] Rzeszów i mieszkańcy Galicji ze szklanych negatywów by Galeria Fotografii Miasta Rzeszowa, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/galeria_fotografii_miasta_rzeszowa/5201365864/] Rzeszów i mieszkańcy Galicji ze szklanych negatywów by Galeria Fotografii Miasta Rzeszowa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really gorgeous shots from Eastern Poland....:cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a bunch of treasures!!!!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

great to see more of your photos of Rzeszow. really have to go back there next time I'm in Poland.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/feradz/5882563962/] Postcard from Rzeszow by feradz, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431379491/] Rynek, Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431381057/] Rynek, Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431386123/] Rynek, Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431375373/] Rynek, Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431369075/] Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5431365623/] Rzeszów Castle by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

^^ fantastic pic of Rzeszow :cheers:


----------



## nevro (Nov 15, 2009)

Piękne zdjęcia - Zapraszam do Zamościa i na Zamojszczyznę, rzut kamieniem od Rzeszowa . Wspaniałe Roztocze to przedgórze Bieszczad ........


----------



## nevro (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

waiting for more :cheers: maybe countryside ?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

More from Rzeszow.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1408726732/] Hala Podpromie by bjk_, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/szymon_dereg/6283822406/] ul. 3 Maja w Rzeszowie - 1LO by Szymon Dereg, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbkozera/4956423375/] *** by mbkozera, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbkozera/4956422587/] *** by mbkozera, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/hipnosic/3624925879/] Lazy sunday by hipnosic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5679768661/] Rynek, Rzeszów by IGotANikonCamera, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Rzeszow























































http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/4603/dsc05047hq.jpg



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1408206&page=4


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Wolf's Lair, in north eastern Poland. Hitler's former bunker (one of many).

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5143667467/] The Wolf's Lair - Die Wolfsschanze 39 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5143666607/] The Wolf's Lair - Die Wolfsschanze 33 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5143665513/] The Wolf's Lair - Die Wolfsschanze 32 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5144269626/] The Wolf's Lair - Die Wolfsschanze 9 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5143664763/] The Wolf's Lair - Die Wolfsschanze 15 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5144269230/] The Wolf's Lair - Die Wolfsschanze 7 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Random images of eastern Poland.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5149902722/] Along the road to Suprasl 21 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5149874174/] Along the road to Suprasl 10 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5149859562/] Kiermusy 10 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfossaert/5149892444/] Suprasl 5 by Jeroen Fossaert, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

are those mushrooms edible...look tasty


----------



## uunxx (Aug 22, 2010)

Urbanista1 said:


> are those mushrooms edible...look tasty


These can get you some bad trip.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wilanow Palace in Warsaw.* Not damaged in WW2.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://picasaweb.google.com/thomasbg/201110CWarsawWilanowPalace#5667084729946411634


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/hjagien/1393014059/] Wilanow by © Jakub Jurkowski, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749843874/] wilanów by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749049177/] wilanów by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's take a look at a new town: *Nowy Sącz* (New Sącz- except I don't know what Sącz means). 









*Nowy Sącz* is at the confluence of the Kamienica River into the Dunajec, about 20 km north of the Slovak border. It is surrounded by ranges of the eastern Outer Western Carpathian Mountains. 
Nowy Sącz was founded on 8 November 1292 by the Bohemian king Wenceslaus II, on the site of a village named Kamienica. An ancient trade route called the Amber Road passed through the town, connecting the Mediterranean Sea with the Baltic. The town benefited during that time from its proximity on the trade route to Hungary due to privileges granted by King Władysław I the Elbow-high, and later his son, Kazimierz the Great, for supporting him during a rebellion in 1311. In the 15th century it produced steel and woolen products, and nearly rivaled Kraków in visual arts. In 1611 a great fire destroyed much of the town, and the 17th century the town declined in importance after "The Deluge".

Of interest:
-One of the largest marketplaces in Poland
-A 15th-century house Dom Gotycki containing a regional museum
-The mountainous country around Nowy Sącz is also popular with tourists, hikers and skiers. 

Population: 84,594

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kordian/4874567331/] Nowy Sacz (#5266) by Kordian, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1803287711/] Nowy Sacz by anulenka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Town rights were given in 1292.









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322457


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

nice places! thanks


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll have more.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kordian/4875171418/] Nowy Sacz (#5271) by Kordian, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kordian/4874570317/] Nowy Sacz (#5264) by Kordian, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kordian/4875180182/] Nowy Sacz (#5262) by Kordian, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice batch!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the really nice updates from Eastern Poland...:cheers2:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the really nice updates from Eastern Poland...:cheers2:


I knew you would like them.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315809


----------

